# For Those Of You That Live In "winter" Climates...



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Spring Fever is hitting us early here in WY. This entire week is going to be in the 50's with lows above 32 degrees - very unusual for us during this time of year. Winter is not over by any means, but it sure makes you think about camping. We usually de-winterize sometime in April when we are sure that the low temps stay above freezing. I was wondering how early the rest of you start your camping seasons.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We do about the same. Usually the end of April is safe. There will be a frost or freeze after that, but it usually doesn't last long enough to do damage. As added protection, I will depressurize the system and pop low point drains until mid may just to be safe.

Now, would the members from down south please not rub it in!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Normally our first trip of the year is Spring Break for the kids (last week in March), and we de-winterize then. This year however we have a trip planned for the weekend of February 14-16, so we will be de-winterizing early. The question now is whether to re-winterize after this early trip is over.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Usually about the first week in May for us....


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Mid April for us. Just past the last hard freeze forecast. Unless the bug bites to go camping earlier than that. and we decide to keep a little heat in it to get past the freeze threat.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Mid-May for us. Very few, if any, campgrounds are open before then anyway plus even May weather can be iffy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm dewinterizing, temporarily, next week for our Presidents Weekend trip, after that I'll just blow the lines out again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I'm dewinterizing, temporarily, next week for our Presidents Weekend trip, after that I'll just blow the lines out again.


Same here. You bringing your compressor Steve? Perhaps we can all winterize on Monday.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You bringing your compressor Steve? Perhaps we can all winterize on Monday.


You betcha, I compressor I leave in the RV all the time and I have the adapter with me too.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

De-winterize?







Well we are iching to hook up the new Dodge 3500 Mega-Cab to the OB but...that won't be happening till the end of April at the earliest.







It will be more like mid-late May.







Up here in Alaska we will enjoy reading about all of your spring trips and look forward to making ours once the snow melts. We make the best of the time that we have from mid May- end September.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

We haven't gone anywhere yet this year, however, last year we de-winterized and re-winterized at least twice before Spring fully hit. DH just doesn't think it takes that much time to put the pink stuff in to make it worth waiting til we are sure spring has sprung. We will probably head out some time this month and do that. It's also not worth it to us not to de-winterize when we do cold weather camping. We want our shower and toilet and faucets.....

Anyway, that's just our way.

Kelly


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Our first trip is usually the last week in April, hopefully de-winterize prior to this trip. Untill then making plans and checking out cg possabilities on puter.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We usually de-winterize in early April by draining the pink stuff, flushing out all the lines, and then sanitizing. But afterward, I drain all the water using the low point drain lines. It doesn't get too cold in central Illinois after April 1, but we can still get some weather in the teens or 20's, on occasion. Once May arrives, I'm not too concerned.

Uncapping the low point drains and opening faucets (and draining the water heater) is all that is necessary if the temps dip below freezing at night.

But it depends on what your typical weather is as to when you can de-winterize.

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

In northern Illinois, you never know what Mother Nature has planned. We wait until the last possible weekend prior to our first scheduled trip, which is usually the Spring Roll Out Rally.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i usually do it an hour before leaving for our first trip in April.............

Gotta love Procrastination!!


----------



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

"Winterize", "Dewinterize" whats that about? Down here we can pretty much camp even when its freezing like in the 40's, BRRR. The best thing to do is for you all to stay up there though because there is a new theory floating around. It says that if we live long enough you guys will be camping all year and us down here will be asking those questions like "How do I winterize my RV".

Happy Camping,
Sir


----------



## corbyrs (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i'm in Canada, so it's always a hit and miss thing... Last year we dewinterized beginning of May and had a cold snap come through and we had to leave the furnace going... that being said, it was worth it for the couple of days of cold to run the furnace.... Generally though we'll start taking the OB out in Mid/End April. It's a little cold but the OB does just great!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For 3 years, we've had a dogshow the 1st weekend in April so we've de-winterized for that....and then hoped for warm daytime temps through the end of May (our last Hard Frost date is May 30th). We don't have the dogshow this year ... of course, right now, we don't have our camper either. We'll likely get her spruced up & ready for the season just before our 1st scheduled trip in May.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We try to get in a trip around the first weekend of March unless it is totally ridiculously cold. We are suppose to be warming up next week into the upper 40's so will have to keep our eye out on the temp. I can usually "Springerize" in a couple of hours including sanitizing the water system.


----------

